# Just got home. george doesnt wanna go to sleep



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Will add more tomorrow


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*What YOU want to sleep with a new puppy.* :der:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok Mike now just which one is George? I will be looking for a pic or pics tomorrow!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, Mike - which one is George?? Hope the trip went okay!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! I think Mike likes to keep everyone in suspense! lol We all will be wondering which one you chose


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, George is home! You aren't being very nice to post without photos, or at least without telling us which one you chose! :nono:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Now that was just plain mean Mike! Now no one will be sleeping because we'll all be wondering which one is George!

Glad you made it home safe and sound!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey-------Mike--------:nono: That is just not fair! You picked up George and are back home,start a new thread and what??!!!??? No pictures! That is just not right!:boink: Pictures!hoto: Pictures!hoto: Pictures! hoto:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:bounce::bounce::drum::drum::juggle::juggle:
*Geoge is home! George is home!*


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome home George.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in to see if George got home. Where's George?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy George is home. Now who's George??? I hope you got some sleep last night.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

WAKE UP!!!:clap2: We need to hear about George.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Hey-------Mike--------:nono: That is just not fair! You picked up George and are back home,start a new thread and what??!!!??? No pictures! That is just not right!:boink: Pictures!hoto: Pictures!hoto: Pictures! hoto:


to cute Julie!! but ditto from me:blabla:

Mike is probably *really* busy taking care of George:juggle:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome home little Georgie Porgie (see...the nic-names are starting already..lol) 
I hope that your first night together went well and I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

:welcome: GEORGE!!!!!


Time to wake up, Mike!!! 

We want to see a pic of George and hear how he's doing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what? Still no pictures of George?!?!?!

:attention: MIKE! mike! MIKE! mike! :attention:

*We want to see your new cute furball!* :thumb:

We are a demanding group aren't we?ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay....you are not allowed to have this much fun without sharing...uh-uh...we MUST see pics of your new boy. Not like we're desperate or anything :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Did your breeder send home a puppy pack*

With instructions on the breed? They are like little babies, especially the first few nights. Imagine not having your brothers and sisters when you are used to that. Riki had a big red dog he loved. It did help, along with a ticking clock for the mommy heartbeat. The crate on your bed or right next to it so you can put your hand next to them helps.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Some great information from HRI*

Check out this link, it is a bunch of articles on all things havanese from HRI:

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_weblinks&view=categories&Itemid=200029


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

:boink:OHhhh MIIIIKKKE Wakie Wakie! *MIKE!!!! Can you hear me??? Wake up! I must hear about George! I must see George. MIKE MIKE WAKE UP!!!!*

Goes to find big stick to poke mike with


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

here is the thread on _GEORGE_: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9144


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. I found it shortly after posting here.


----------

